
In Nova Scotia, Homes as Wild as the Landscape Around Them - bergamot
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/03/t-magazine/nova-scotia-architecture.html
======
m0llusk
The traditional architecture seems much more practical and better suited to
the challenging environment. Winters there can be extreme.

------
ericzawo
Nova Scotia is easily of the most beautiful places in North America. If you
are able, please make it.

------
filtercoffee37
Would've visited this summer if the pandemic hadn't ruined plans.

~~~
joemazerino
You can still drive!

